
U.S. Will Exceed Its Paris Accord Goals Despite Trump’s Official Withdrawal - okket
https://futurism.com/report-the-u-s-will-exceed-its-paris-accord-goals-despite-trumps-official-withdrawal/
======
legostormtroopr
Sounds like a success to me.

\- The US isn't obliged to pay other countries to change their actions - which
they'd only have to do if they wanted to, because there was no enforcement on
other counties behaviour.

\- The US federal Government has give more power of climate policy to the
states

\- The states who could act, have and have voluntarily chosen to improve the
environment.

Win, win, win.

~~~
mvid
Seems like the states took the climate control power, not that it was given to
them.

